# Google indiziert Seite nur teilweise



## mailworm (21. August 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

ich wundere mich momentan etwas über google. Kann mir jemand erklären, warum google scheinbar nicht allen Links auf einer Seite folgt, selbst wenn im Meta-Tag "robots" "index, follow" angegeben ist?

Auf http://www.unwucht.net habe ich einen DJ und Eventpool gebastelt. Jeder DJ hat so seine eigene Seite mit allen interessanten Details. Die Seiten sind so geschrieben, dass der DJ-Name in Titel, Meta-Tag und Body erscheint, also für google nen hohen Treffer ergibt.

Nun sind 6 Wochen ins Land gegangen, seit dem ich die Seite so online habe, jedoch hat google bisher nur 3 DJ-Detailseiten indexiert.

Warum bitte? Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?

Vielen Dank vorab!

Schönen Samstag,
mailworm

P.S. http://www.google.de/search?q=site:www.unwucht.net+artists&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&filter=0


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2004)

Google mag keine GET-Parameter in Links und verfolgt solche Links nur sporadisch, oder schnippelt die Parameter ab.

Günstig wäre, wenn du auf diese Parameter verzichten könntest....per mod_rewrite lässt sich das ohne viel Aufwand lösen.


Schreibe die Links a'la "artists123_detail.php"....auf dem Server "rewritest" du die Anfrage dann, damit das richtige PHP-Skript mit dem korrekten Parameter aufgerufen wird.

Infos zu mod_rewrite findest du im Webserver oder PHP-Forum.


----------



## mailworm (17. September 2004)

*Danke!*

Super, habe mich in mod_rewrite reingefuchst und in meiner index.php auf die einzelnen detailseiten a la artists_detail_123.html verwiesen. In der htaccess wandle ich dann die url über reguläre ausdrücke  in artists_detail.php?id=123 um. Klappt einwandfrei! Nur google hat das immer noch nicht geschluckt. :-(

Bye Mailworm


----------



## Night Vision Worker (17. September 2004)

War google den währendessen schon wieder bei dir?!


----------

